# Cheese Chutney Mold TNT



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2012)

This is nice when you plan to grill round the pool or under a nice big tree with cooling breezes Enjoy with crackers. Make and chill the night before.Combine 12 oz of cream cheese with 3 tab. mayo, 3 Tab. chopped peanuts, 3 Tab. chopped raisins,and then add in 3 Tab. crispy fried bacon put all of this in a f/p or blender. Add in 2-3 tab. fresh green onions green and white. and 1-1/2 tea. curry powder. Pour into a lightly oiled 3-4 cup mold and chill overnight. Remove and unmold then cover with 1/2 cup of shredded coconut and1 cup of mango chutney. Serve cold with plenty of crackers of choice.
enjoy with an icy cold drink of iced tea or sparkling wine.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 9, 2012)

That does sound nice Kades, thank you


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That does sound nice Kades, thank you


 You're welcome Kylie. Enjoy
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 9, 2012)

Copied and pasted...this looks really good Kades!

I must admit that at first when I mis-read the title, I thought the thread was about moldy cheese.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Copied and pasted...this looks really good Kades!
> 
> I must admit that at first when I mis-read the title, I thought the thread was about moldy cheese.


 I'll see what I can do Kayelle
-Geez moldy cheese alreaddy.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You're welcome Kylie. Enjoy
> kades



Thank you


----------

